# Long Double Math Supported?



## jimmbelll (Oct 25, 2010)

I see the sinl() man page, but the function's prototype is knocked out of math.h with a '#if 0'.

I see old references to it being known missing (e.g. [URL="http://www.gnu.org/software/gnulib/manual/html_node/sinl.html" here] for FreeBSD 6.0), but couldn't find anything authoritative or recent.

Could someone point me to the right place?

Is long double not supported under FreeBSD, any hardware platform?


----------

